# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  منظورش چیه؟

## Gladiolus

سلام
منظور این چیه چرا واضح نمینویسن؟
من یه عادت بدی که دارم وقتی سوال دارم‌از صد نفر میپرسم تا مطمئن شم
از سنجش که پرسیدم اینو گفت 
امروزم رفتم دانشگاه خودمون گفت که نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد و خیلیا ترم یک انصراف دادن و بعد باز کنکور دادن
ولی بازم یه شکی هست ته دلم☹

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام
> منظور این چیه چرا واضح نمینویسن؟
> من یه عادت بدی که دارم وقتی سوال دارم‌از صد نفر میپرسم تا مطمئن شم
> از سنجش که پرسیدم اینو گفت 
> امروزم رفتم دانشگاه خودمون گفت که نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد و خیلیا ترم یک انصراف دادن و بعد باز کنکور دادن
> ولی بازم یه شکی هست ته دلم☹


ببخشید که با اینکه جوابو نمیدونم ولی دارم نظر میدم ولی خیلی توجه مو جلب کرده . خودت قشنگ تو پارانتز نوشتی دختر ام بعد طرف میگه در صورت نداشتن مشکل نظام وظیفه برای اقایان . من دیگه رد دادم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## V_buqs

بنظرم زنگ بزن و بپرس اینطوری بهتره این فکر کرده پسری و مشکل نظام وظیفه رو واست گفته

----------


## mohammad1397

چه ربطی به تموم کردن دو ترم داره ؟؟؟ محرومیت فقط برای یک ساله حالا این یک سال هر طور میخوای بگذرونی بعدش میشه مجدد  کنکور بدی

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> منظور این چیه چرا واضح نمینویسن؟
> من یه عادت بدی که دارم وقتی سوال دارم‌از صد نفر میپرسم تا مطمئن شم
> از سنجش که پرسیدم اینو گفت 
> امروزم رفتم دانشگاه خودمون گفت که نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد و خیلیا ترم یک انصراف دادن و بعد باز کنکور دادن
> ولی بازم یه شکی هست ته دلم☹



من دفعه قبل هم بهتون گفتم مشکلی نیست
من چون خودم انصراف دادم خیلی دنبال کارها و قوانینش رفتم برای همینم اطلاع کامل دارم
شما هیچ مشکلی برای شرکت در کنکور 1400 ندارید
وسلام

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Toofan


سلام
منظور این چیه چرا واضح نمینویسن؟
من یه عادت بدی که دارم وقتی سوال دارم‌از صد نفر میپرسم تا مطمئن شم
از سنجش که پرسیدم اینو گفت 
امروزم رفتم دانشگاه خودمون گفت که نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد و خیلیا ترم یک انصراف دادن و بعد باز کنکور دادن
ولی بازم یه شکی هست ته دلم☹



سلام 
اینکه واضح هست شما جواب رو تو سوال خودت دادی!
قبل اتمام ترم دو انصراف میدی حله*

----------

